# Mid 30s husband. Married ten years two kids. Been lurking



## Cb718

I'm happily married some would say. But I find marriage and kids to be boring AF. Nothing excites me anymore. I try to put up a good front but really I'm miserable most days. Read a lot of books on marriage, intimacy etc. All seems like common sense to me. I implement the things and seems to really work out for her. But nothing makes me happy really. Looking forward to joining the discussions


----------



## SunWhiskey

Find a hobby. Find enjoyment in yourself. Don't rely on them for your joy.

What about your career? Enjoy it?


----------



## dadstartingover

A lot of men go through this after they have wrapped so much of themselves into their marriage. Most modern dads are all about their kids, their job, their wife, and their kids (yes, I said kids twice). They forget themselves. For a lot of dads, they get relief from the blahness by hanging out with guys and playing golf... where all they do is sit and talk about kids and work. 

Parentdom and being a spouse can just be unbelievably dull... if you let it. All up to you if you want to take the reigns and make it fun and exciting. I suggest more stuff only for you, no kids and no wife involved. It's okay to have your dad-only time. Even if your wife tries to keep you more at home, you need to get away. Think outside the box for something super fun and interesting.


----------



## personofinterest

Is it possible you could be depressed? Does any depression run in your family? Also, when was your last physical? What you are describing can be a symptom of low testosterone.

I'm sorry you are struggling. It stinks when everything seems to be going "right," and you still feel empty


----------



## Cb718

I've thought about hobbies, but nothing really comes to me. I'm not really good at anything. I'm really good at knowing random stuff and talking about lots of topics. I'm an extrovert for sure, but nobody is ever all that interesting anymore. Everybody is "old" and blah. Career? I make what I thought would be good money 10 years ago. I don't like my job, I'm very good at it. It's sales so my job ebbs and flows. I never let it get to me.


----------



## personofinterest

> I'm really good at knowing random stuff and talking about lots of topics.


Do you enjoy writing? Cause there are all sorts of ways you could make use of the above skill.


----------



## Cb718

There isn't anything that I really want to do. Hanging out with the guys has never really been my thing. A golf trip or outing to a ball game sounds boring. Did a lot of partying earlier in life. Two 8 balls, a bunch of booze, good tunes, good company and ton of taco Bell sounds like fun. But that's not healthy nor is it really even all that safe. I want thrills and excitement. When I was younger I was somewhere between Hunter S Thompson and Keith Richards in my mind. I wish I could be like other guys and develop this love of golf, MMA, gadgets, or building stuff.


----------



## Deejo

Have you talked to your wife about where you are at?

What is the thing you want to do, but won't do?


----------



## Cb718

I'm a fantastic story teller. Tried writing but I'm just not good at putting things on paper. Nor do I feel I'm doing a story justice, if I can't gauge your reaction or tailor the story to an audience. When I was younger I wanted to do stand up. Many people have suggested I do it. But it's not natural to me. Feels like work. I'd rather be funny out of nowhere than feel like I have to be funny for you.


----------



## personofinterest

Cb718 said:


> There isn't anything that I really want to do. Hanging out with the guys has never really been my thing. A golf trip or outing to a ball game sounds boring. Did a lot of partying earlier in life. Two 8 balls, a bunch of booze, good tunes, good company and ton of taco Bell sounds like fun. But that's not healthy nor is it really even all that safe. I want thrills and excitement. When I was younger I was somewhere between Hunter S Thompson and Keith Richards in my mind. I wish I could be like other guys and develop this love of golf, MMA, gadgets, or building stuff.


Yeah, habit hobbies are not for everyone (I call them habit hobbies because you do the same thing over and over on a regular basis lol)

You say Keith Richards and Hunter S Thompson. Thrills and excitement.

Make a list:

Skydiving
Bungee
Learn an instrument (or sing) and do open mic nights
Start a YouTube channel
Map out all the Mexican places and pool halls in a 2 hours radius and rate them all lol

It doesn't have to be a regular and continuous passtime


----------



## Married but Happy

Perhaps you're bored because you're depressed. It may be worth checking into that. If it is a mild depression then it may not take much to jolt you out of it with some temporary medication.


----------



## personofinterest

Cb718 said:


> I'm a fantastic story teller. Tried writing but I'm just not good at putting things on paper. Nor do I feel I'm doing a story justice, if I can't gauge your reaction or tailor the story to an audience. When I was younger I wanted to do stand up. Many people have suggested I do it. But it's not natural to me. Feels like work. I'd rather be funny out of nowhere than feel like I have to be funny for you.


There are storytelling festivals all over. Look into them!


----------



## Cb718

She knows. It frustrates her because there isn't much she has to offer up. Same stuff everyone suggests. Get a hobby, go out with the guys, exercise. It's obvious when I'm not good. I can easily slip into charming me when I need to. I can have her dieing from laughing when I need to. But if nothing is stimulating me mentally then I just feel bored. I crave new people. People who don't want to talk about deck building or their pediatricians. I love my kids, I'm sure you do too. But the last thing I want to hear about is your kids or PTA stuff.


----------



## x598

Cb718 said:


> I'm happily married some would say. But I find marriage and kids to be boring AF. Nothing excites me anymore. I try to put up a good front but really I'm miserable most days. Read a lot of books on marriage, intimacy etc. All seems like common sense to me. I implement the things and seems to really work out for her. But nothing makes me happy really. Looking forward to joining the discussions



Classisc.Mid.Life.Crisis.

first of all don't blame anyone other then yourself for the situation you are in.

someone that says NOTHING excites me......well then you ain't seen enough. there are many amazing things to go out and enjoy without bringing drugs/alcohol into the picture.

to me, crying NOTHING excites me...spells out laziness and an unwillingness to put some effort into finding out what lights your fire. its also wreaks of wanting excitement/passion for something to come EASY. well I am here to say its the hard things in life that bring the most pleasure. 


stop whining and go do something. you may even set a good example for your kids.


----------



## SunWhiskey

Cb718 said:


> She knows. It frustrates her because there isn't much she has to offer up. Same stuff everyone suggests. Get a hobby, go out with the guys, exercise. It's obvious when I'm not good. I can easily slip into charming me when I need to. I can have her dieing from laughing when I need to. But if nothing is stimulating me mentally then I just feel bored. I crave new people. People who don't want to talk about deck building or their pediatricians. I love my kids, I'm sure you do too. But the last thing I want to hear about is your kids or PTA stuff.


Get a motorcycle. Go on rides. Much less kid talk.

As far as not being good at anything, you don't get good without putting time in, no matter how much of a natural you are at first.


----------



## Deejo

Not for nuthin' ... but you should take the suggestions about getting checked for depression, thyroid, testosterone, any of those things can certainly cause 'malaise'.

My thing back in the day was paintball. Just the right amount of self-harm, and harm upon others, that you could still call it 'fun'.


----------



## MattMatt

Cb718 said:


> I'm happily married some would say. But I find marriage and kids to be boring AF. Nothing excites me anymore. I try to put up a good front but really I'm miserable most days. Read a lot of books on marriage, intimacy etc. All seems like common sense to me. I implement the things and seems to really work out for her. But nothing makes me happy really. Looking forward to joining the discussions


This sounds like depression to me. Have you seen a counsellor?


----------



## SunCMars

personofinterest said:


> Is it possible *you could be depressed*? Does any depression run in your family? Also, when was your last physical? What you are describing can be a symptom of low testosterone.
> 
> I'm sorry you are struggling. It stinks when everything seems to be going "right," and you still feel empty


You are empty amid plenty.

You have a full life, a mind busy with important duties, yet none are seemingly important to you.

This is where a custom-fit hobby will fill the void where other's common feats have monopolized all the free space in your closeted life.

...........................................................................................................

Sir, you have met Midlife and his Crisis. We all go through this, have gone through this. 

Many some tumble and fall during this 'phase'. 

Some shake off the flea that inspires fleeing off together with a mistress, or a minstrel.

Know that, while it passes, it never ebbs totally away to a place forgotten.





[THM]- The Typist I


----------



## Cb718

x598 said:


> Classisc.Mid.Life.Crisis.
> 
> first of all don't blame anyone other then yourself for the situation you are in.
> 
> someone that says NOTHING excites me......well then you ain't seen enough. there are many amazing things to go out and enjoy without bringing drugs/alcohol into the picture.
> 
> to me, crying NOTHING excites me...spells out laziness and an unwillingness to put some effort into finding out what lights your fire. its also wreaks of wanting excitement/passion for something to come EASY. well I am here to say its the hard things in life that bring the most pleasure.
> 
> 
> stop whining and go do something. you may even set a good example for your kids.


I like your directness and I have screamed that to myself many times. I could tell you all the reasons why I don't try anything, and none of them are good.


----------



## Tasorundo

The first thing I thought when reading your post was "I sure hope this doesn't go somewhere that involves wrecking everything he has chasing after some notion of happiness".

Nothing can make you happy, you either are happy or you aren't. If you aren't you need to look inside for the reason why. Nothing you can do or find will ever be much more than a pacification or distraction from the unhappiness that exists within you.


----------



## personofinterest

Tasorundo said:


> The first thing I thought when reading your post was "I sure hope this doesn't go somewhere that involves wrecking everything he has chasing after some notion of happiness".
> 
> Nothing can make you happy, you either are happy or you aren't. If you aren't you need to look inside for the reason why. Nothing you can do or find will ever be much more than a pacification or distraction from the unhappiness that exists within you.


This is true.

It occurs to me the OP may have something (or rather someONE) in mind to "help" him already....


----------



## Cb718

personofinterest said:


> This is true.
> 
> It occurs to me the OP may have something (or rather someONE) in mind to "help" him already....


Nope no side pieces in mind. Seems like it always comes down to cheating on here. Well not the case here.


----------



## Tasorundo

I didn't really mean cheating, but I could see you thinking maybe divorce, or someone else, or not having the kids all the time, etc, would make you happier.

It seems that you need to figure out what is keeping you from doing anything about it.

You are in a rut and maybe seeing a therapist or someone you can talk to could help. Working through your list of reasons why you don't do things is a good place to start.

You mentioned something about 'what you thought would be good money'. Did you think that money would make you happy? Could it be some disillusionment related to not finding a happiness at the end of that pursuit?


----------



## x598

Cb718 said:


> I like your directness and I have screamed that to myself many times. I could tell you all the reasons why I don't try anything, and none of them are good.


thanks a lot of people get their shorts in a knot because of my "say it how I see it" (maybe a defensive mechanism so they don't have to look in the mirror?)


----------



## Cb718

Tasorundo said:


> I didn't really mean cheating, but I could see you thinking maybe divorce, or someone else, or not having the kids all the time, etc, would make you happier.
> 
> It seems that you need to figure out what is keeping you from doing anything about it.
> 
> You are in a rut and maybe seeing a therapist or someone you can talk to could help. Working through your list of reasons why you don't do things is a good place to start.
> 
> You mentioned something about 'what you thought would be good money'. Did you think that money would make you happy? Could it be some disillusionment related to not finding a happiness at the end of that pursuit?


No, its more not finding something I like doing that also pays the bills. I always wanted to host the tonight show as kid. Think I kinda missed the boat on that one. Thought about doing a podcast, I'm still open to that idea, but I have come to find Im not that funny by myself. I'm not topical funny, I'm "banter" funny. I sat back and wrote a bunch of jokes about the stuff that usually cracks people up, thinking maybe I would try a stand up at an open mic. Reading through it, it was trash. My wife agrees that while I am funny and quick, I'm not the stand in front of you funny. More the funny dude at the office, or the guy with the the funny observations on FB.


----------



## Casual Observer

Cb718 said:


> No, its more not finding something I like doing that also pays the bills. I always wanted to host the tonight show as kid. Think I kinda missed the boat on that one. Thought about doing a podcast, I'm still open to that idea, but I have come to find Im not that funny by myself. I'm not topical funny, I'm "banter" funny. I sat back and wrote a bunch of jokes about the stuff that usually cracks people up, thinking maybe I would try a stand up at an open mic. Reading through it, it was trash. My wife agrees that while I am funny and quick, I'm not the stand in front of you funny. More the funny dude at the office, or the guy with the the funny observations on FB.


It feels like you've created your own ideal world in your mind, and it includes a caveat that says, if it's not your idea, it's not worthwhile. I can't see you getting any "actionable" information here, because you seem pretty convinced nothing "outside" is going to be worthwhile.

You need to have an epiphany of an extraordinary nature. Don't know what it's going to take. Near-death experience? But I think you might find a way to rationalize that as a reason to continue as you are.

Do you WANT to change? Does it bother you that you don't make life better for those around you?


----------



## Cb718

MattMatt said:


> This sounds like depression to me. Have you seen a counsellor?


Had a change in insurance, but next year I will be on the wifes so it's something I would do. At the moment, out of pocket costs would be too much. I'm open to it tho.


----------



## Yeswecan

Cb718 said:


> She knows. It frustrates her because there isn't much she has to offer up. Same stuff everyone suggests. Get a hobby, go out with the guys, exercise. It's obvious when I'm not good. I can easily slip into charming me when I need to. I can have her dieing from laughing when I need to. But if nothing is stimulating me mentally then I just feel bored. I crave new people. People who don't want to talk about deck building or their pediatricians. I love my kids, I'm sure you do too. But the last thing I want to hear about is your kids or PTA stuff.


Buy a older Corvette. Slip in a LS engine. There is some excitement! Then join a car club. They talk cars. Not kids, work and doctors. A good club creates driving tours and attend shows were more people talk cars. A day is spent away from the grind. Classic cars are my get away day by myself to enjoy everything that does not relate to domestic life.


----------



## Cb718

Casual Observer said:


> It feels like you've created your own ideal world in your mind, and it includes a caveat that says, if it's not your idea, it's not worthwhile. I can't see you getting any "actionable" information here, because you seem pretty convinced nothing "outside" is going to be worthwhile.
> 
> You need to have an epiphany of an extraordinary nature. Don't know what it's going to take. Near-death experience? But I think you might find a way to rationalize that as a reason to continue as you are.
> 
> Do you WANT to change? Does it bother you that you don't make life better for those around you?


The epiphany is what I want. I'm great under pressure and in tense situations. I live to find a way out of something. I'm not a starter but I am a "righter". I like having a solution to things, but when dealing with myself I do all too often play wait and see. Like maybe I'm going to meet that guy who wants to do a podcast, or maybe I'm going to find someone who wants my commentary on 90s NBA stuff. Any near death experiences I have had came from wild nights of drinking and drugs and at the end I was like, well that was a bad idea. Live and learn. And I do make life better for my family, at least I like to think so. Lot of people come to me to talk about their lives or get reassurance. I just don't ask for it in return cause I' m prideful and stubborn to a great degree.


----------



## SunWhiskey

Yeswecan said:


> Buy a older Corvette. Slip in a LS engine. There is some excitement! Then join a car club. They talk cars. Not kids, work and doctors. A good club creates driving tours and attend shows were more people talk cars. A day is spent away from the grind. Classic cars are my get away day by myself to enjoy everything that does not relate to domestic life.


 Also a worthwhile idea, if you got the coin and lot's of free time. I waste away many funds and nights in the garage for little to no true gain in value.

That's why I suggested a motorcycle, same deal. Just less effort. Purchase newer bike. Only required wrenching is maintenance. Same comradery. Go on rides, shows, fundraisers, parades, etc. Also outrun a stock LS with little effort.


----------



## MEM2020

Turn voice to text on, and then tell us a short story. You’ll have to edit it. 1-2 pages. 




Cb718 said:


> I'm a fantastic story teller. Tried writing but I'm just not good at putting things on paper. Nor do I feel I'm doing a story justice, if I can't gauge your reaction or tailor the story to an audience. When I was younger I wanted to do stand up. Many people have suggested I do it. But it's not natural to me. Feels like work. I'd rather be funny out of nowhere than feel like I have to be funny for you.


----------



## SunWhiskey

Cb718 said:


> No, its more not finding something I like doing that also pays the bills. I always wanted to host the tonight show as kid. Think I kinda missed the boat on that one. Thought about doing a podcast, I'm still open to that idea, but I have come to find Im not that funny by myself. I'm not topical funny, I'm "banter" funny. I sat back and wrote a bunch of jokes about the stuff that usually cracks people up, thinking maybe I would try a stand up at an open mic. Reading through it, it was trash. My wife agrees that while I am funny and quick, I'm not the stand in front of you funny. More the funny dude at the office, or the guy with the the funny observations on FB.


Most worthwhile podcasts involves 2 or more members to allow back and forth banter. Got any friends?

If not, consider interviewing local people. (Political figures, local legends, the old man outside the courthouse) You'd be surprised the life stories that other people have. Might spur you a few more ideas of your own.


----------



## Casual Observer

Cb718 said:


> Any near death experiences I have had came from wild nights of drinking and drugs and at the end I was like, well that was a bad idea. Live and learn.


Baggage. That's HUGE baggage. Your mind might still seeking an artificial and extreme experience. It's really tough for the real world to replicate that.


----------



## MattMatt

Cb718 said:


> Had a change in insurance, but next year I will be on the wifes so it's something I would do. At the moment, out of pocket costs would be too much. I'm open to it tho.


There are some low or no cost options where you live. Please check out this link.

Mental Health and Counseling Services | FernCare Free Clinic


----------



## SunCMars

Cb718 said:


> Nope no side pieces in mind. Seems like it always comes down to cheating on here. Well not the case here.


On this cheating thing....

You will be proven wrong when you climb out of your hole, and cheat Fate.

The die is casting, looking for actors to finish it's play.
You will die inside when cast as a 'failure to thrive'.

Win, by having ill-Fate lose its grip, around your will. 

No!

Have it lose by losing its grip around your 'will not'.





[THM]- SunCMars


----------



## SpinyNorman

Cb718 said:


> Nope no side pieces in mind.* Seems like it always comes down to cheating on here. *Well not the case here.


And you say you're not good at anything? You have very good reading perception!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Cb718 said:


> I've thought about hobbies, but nothing really comes to me. I'm not really good at anything. I'm really good at knowing random stuff and talking about lots of topics. I'm an extrovert for sure, but nobody is ever all that interesting anymore. Everybody is "old" and blah. Career? I make what I thought would be good money 10 years ago. I don't like my job, I'm very good at it. It's sales so my job ebbs and flows. I never let it get to me.


Have you joined Toastmasters International, Civitan Club, or similar? 

When you say "nobody is that interesting anymore" it's a sign you need to add too or enlarge the group of folks you hang out with, or "shift everything to the left by 6" to meet new people. 

Because there are different and interesting things to do, people to meet, people to help, one just has to get out of their comfort zone at times to see what's over the next hill.

There are always more hills. 

Sorry for a short answer but it's late here.


----------



## WorkingWife

Cb718 said:


> Had a change in insurance, but next year I will be on the wifes so it's something I would do. At the moment, out of pocket costs would be too much. I'm open to it tho.


Do keep it in mind because you do sound kind of depressed. Not miserable, just "blah" toward the world. Lack of interest. Lack of ambition.

Do you not have insurance at all right now? Because unless it's the Dr. visit that's concerning you, I don't think AD med's are that expensive.


----------



## Cb718

WorkingWife said:


> Cb718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a change in insurance, but next year I will be on the wifes so it's something I would do. At the moment, out of pocket costs would be too much. I'm open to it tho.
> 
> 
> 
> Do keep it in mind because you do sound kind of depressed. Not miserable, just "blah" toward the world. Lack of interest. Lack of ambition.
> 
> Do you not have insurance at all right now? Because unless it's the Dr. visit that's concerning you, I don't think AD med's are that expensive.
Click to expand...

Some people need em, others try them, they help some for sure. But .... I have never once considered ADs. Yes, I have done illegal things that I know for sure were just in someones well ya know. My wife takes them, but just not for me. The boredom (maybe depression) stems from a place of subtle anger from missed opportunities, lack of mental stimulation, and that general ehhhh feeling that comes from an orgy of dopamine releases over the course of a decade or so. That last season of GOT didn't help that's for sure.


----------



## Spicy

Idea one- Podcast, feature a different person each week that you can banter with. Edit out the crap that doesn’t turn out good. 

Idea two- Plan days alone with each of your kids. First time they get to pick what they want to do, next time dad does. It’s such a different dynamic when you do it this way. 

Idea three- Travel. Budget to make it happen. Once a year minimum, more if possible. New, exciting places each time.


----------



## Mr.Married

Couple ideas to feed the rush:

Get your pilots liscense

Go skydiving

Buy a motorcycle

Take up triathlon


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

WorkingWife said:


> Not miserable, just "blah" toward the world. Lack of interest. Lack of ambition.


^^^ I agree. ^^^

You're like thousands and thousands and thousands of other people on this earth, OP. It just boggles my mind how some folks automatically think 'therapy' is the answer to EVERYTHING or that a person must be 'depressed' just because they have a huge case of the blahs. Welcome to the *real* world where LOTS of people feel this way.

You don't need some quack medicating you for 'depression' OP, just because you haven't found your passion or the thing that gets your blood flowing just yet. You'll figure it out on your own sooner or later, just like most adults eventually do.


----------



## WorkingWife

Cb718 said:


> Some people need em, others try them, they help some for sure. But .... I have never once considered ADs. Yes, I have done illegal things that I know for sure were just in someones well ya know. My wife takes them, but just not for me. The boredom (maybe depression) stems from a place of subtle anger from missed opportunities, lack of mental stimulation, and that general ehhhh feeling that comes from an orgy of dopamine releases over the course of a decade or so. That last season of GOT didn't help that's for sure.


Yeah you do sound like your malaise is situational more than a chronic chemical imbalance. Though I did infer your past "orgy of dopamine releases over the course of a decade or so." Which I think can desensitize you to life's simpler pleasures. Would it be inappropriate for me to prescribe a good shroom trip? ;-)

ETA: Sorry I didn't read close enough to see if you are exercising regularly. If not, that can really help with mood and ambition. Also, in your quest for something to "light your fire" you might look for something you and your wife can be passionate about together. That might help your feelings of excitement about her company.


----------



## azimuth

Cb718 said:


> There isn't anything that I really want to do. Hanging out with the guys has never really been my thing. A golf trip or outing to a ball game sounds boring. Did a lot of partying earlier in life. Two 8 balls, a bunch of booze, good tunes, good company and ton of taco Bell sounds like fun. But that's not healthy nor is it really even all that safe. I want thrills and excitement. When I was younger I was somewhere between Hunter S Thompson and Keith Richards in my mind. I wish I could be like other guys and develop this love of golf, MMA, gadgets, or building stuff.



Hunter S. Thompson and Keith Richards are producers. They are/were artists who produced a body of work that influenced the generation and shaped the medium they used. You seem to be like most of us, a consumer, observer and commentator. Your mention of GOT ending also makes me think this. You require a lot to be entertained and stimulated. Nothing is really doing it for you anymore and you're bored and unfulfilled. Try transitioning your mindset from a consumer of art to a producer of art. The challenge might be satisfying.

photography
poetry
Improv
write a novel or screenplay
get your PhD
produce a documentary
cook a Gordon Ramsay recipe every day
become a triathlete 
run for office

My partner is a producer, he's taught me so much and I love to see his mind at work. He's never bored, always working on something, always honing his skills and learning new skills. It's a matter of how you use your free time. You're bored watching, reading and talking about what others do. Maybe you would be more fulfilled learning or doing something yourself.


----------



## SpinyNorman

Don't rule out professional help(or anything else) but some stuff you can go over on your own:

Before you felt this way, what was different? It may be a chemical thing, but maybe something else or partly something else? 

What activities did/do make you feel differently? You mentioned discussing obscure things and being witty(paraphrasing, obviously). Have you explored avenues for socializing w/ people who don't just talk about the PTA and golf? In my parents' day it was common to socialize w/ other couples and I think we shouldn't have gotten away from that. I have a group of friends I go out w/ regularly and sometimes we wind up playing bar trivia, which is great for stimulating obscure conversations. 

It sounds like you used to drink and have given it up. For some people, alcohol is a part of how they do some stuff and they have to re-learn how to do that stuff after they stop drinking. Does that sound like you? I drink but don't need to to have fun, and I know some very fun people who don't drink. So it is very possible, but for some people it's an adjustment.

It was good of you to let your wife know she isn't the source of this.


----------



## MattMatt

She'sStillGotIt said:


> ^^^ I agree. ^^^
> 
> You're like thousands and thousands and thousands of other people on this earth, OP. It just boggles my mind how some folks automatically think 'therapy' is the answer to EVERYTHING or that a person must be 'depressed' just because they have a huge case of the blahs. Welcome to the *real* world where LOTS of people feel this way.
> 
> You don't need some quack medicating you for 'depression' OP, just because you haven't found your passion or the thing that gets your blood flowing just yet. You'll figure it out on your own sooner or later, just like most adults eventually do.


Did you miss the bit where OP acknowledged he was depressed and would be looking at options via his wife's insurance when it became available?

I pointed out that there were some low cost and free options available in his area that he could approach now, rather than wait.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

She'sStillGotIt said:


> ^^^ I agree. ^^^
> 
> You're like thousands and thousands and thousands of other people on this earth, OP. It just boggles my mind how some folks automatically think 'therapy' is the answer to EVERYTHING or that a person must be 'depressed' just because they have a huge case of the blahs. Welcome to the *real* world where LOTS of people feel this way.
> 
> You don't need some quack medicating you for 'depression' OP, just because you haven't found your passion or the thing that gets your blood flowing just yet. You'll figure it out on your own sooner or later, just like most adults eventually do.


Bingo !!!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

OP, 
@MattMatt is correct too, my comment is don't get locked in thinking you're the only one in the world dealing with these adult phases or stages of awareness and life.

Do know there is an answer, and have confidence you'll find it.


----------

